# Automotive Eye Candy



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Surf while you build.

I'm not sure which I like more, cars & girls, or concept cars... you decide.

Although there's always something nice about trucks.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve244 said:


> Surf while you build.
> 
> I'm not sure which I like more, cars & girls, or concept cars... you decide.
> 
> Although there's always something nice about trucks.


Interesting to see a the one sitting at the Iowa-80 truckstop, which is only about six or seven miles west of me in Walcott, IA, and I've been in it more times than I can count. I do believe it is as advertised, "The World's Largest Truckstop". In the 70's when I first got into trucking with my dad it was just a Standard Oil truckstop, albeit a very popular one. One thing that I think helped was that it sits on the north side of I-80, and if you were westbound it was on the right side, right off exit 284, and therefore closer. There was a Union 76 on the south side of I-80, but you'd have to turn left and cross over the highway. If you'd had a lot of coffee....The Quad Cities (Davenport and Bettendorf IA, and Moline and Rock Island IL) used to be THE agricultural/construction equipment manufacturing hub of the world, and a great deal of that equipment was trucked west to the corn and wheat fields. Over the years it has morphed into a massive entity, with a parking lot that boggles the mind. If you get stuck parking out in the north forty you just about need shuttle service to get to the main building. The museum/office building out back is bigger than the original truckstop. Hell, I think just the chrome store in the main building is bigger than the original truckstop!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links!


Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Disco58 said:


> Interesting to see a the one sitting at the Iowa-80 truckstop, which is only about six or seven miles west of me in Walcott, IA, and I've been in it more times than I can count. I do believe it is as advertised, "The World's Largest Truckstop". In the 70's when I first got into trucking with my dad it was just a Standard Oil truckstop, albeit a very popular one. One thing that I think helped was that it sits on the north side of I-80, and if you were westbound it was on the right side, right off exit 284, and therefore closer. There was a Union 76 on the south side of I-80, but you'd have to turn left and cross over the highway. If you'd had a lot of coffee....The Quad Cities (Davenport and Bettendorf IA, and Moline and Rock Island IL) used to be THE agricultural/construction equipment manufacturing hub of the world, and a great deal of that equipment was trucked west to the corn and wheat fields. Over the years it has morphed into a massive entity, with a parking lot that boggles the mind. If you get stuck parking out in the north forty you just about need shuttle service to get to the main building. The museum/office building out back is bigger than the original truckstop. Hell, I think just the chrome store in the main building is bigger than the original truckstop!



That's pretty funny. I remember travelling I80 back in the 80s but I don't remember that truck stop. The one I do remember was in Wyoming. It was immortalized in a Tom Robbins' book and I made a point to stop there. Little America...

Must be something magical about big rigs and I80...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is really a great link!

Thanks again, Steve


Steve


----------

